# Disabling IRQ#9, irqpoll, irq interrupts and such

## rolyat

OK, I have successfully removed windows off my computer, just running on one OS, no more dual booting.   :Very Happy:   Anyway, I wiped my hard drives a couple of days ago and have been installing only gentoo on this machine.  When I was dual booting I have none of the problems that I am about to list.  (Maybe b/c I was using a different kernel, idk).  Anyway, here is the problem.  After I installed everything back on, when ever a sound played (music or video), it would kind of stutter, then my machine would lock up for a second.  When I checked dmesg it showed something like this.

```
irq 9: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

```

So I did what it said, I added irqpoll to the kernel boot option and when I play sounds or watch video, there is still some stuttering and temporary lockups after sound is played.  So I check dmesg and at the end.

```
irq 9: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

 [<c0134c9e>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8d

 [<c0134db9>] note_interrupt+0x9e/0xf5

 [<c01347eb>] __do_IRQ+0xb3/0xc0

 [<c0104a4c>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x24

 [<c0103006>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

 [<f8e2007b>] _nv001773rm+0x93/0xec [nvidia]

 [<f8e25f68>] _nv002677rm+0x8/0xc [nvidia]

 [<f8e25cfe>] _nv002674rm+0x1a/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f8f9bd57>] _nv005436rm+0x23/0x28 [nvidia]

 [<f8e25f2a>] _nv002668rm+0x26/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<f8e25d53>] _nv002674rm+0x6f/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f8e25fe9>] _nv002671rm+0x15/0x1c [nvidia]

 [<f8e25ddb>] _nv002672rm+0x23/0x5c [nvidia]

 [<f8e25dee>] _nv002672rm+0x36/0x5c [nvidia]

 [<f8e25f81>] _nv002678rm+0x15/0x1c [nvidia]

 [<f8e25d0f>] _nv002674rm+0x2b/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f8e25e5d>] _nv002682rm+0x3d/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f8e25d0f>] _nv002674rm+0x2b/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f9059503>] _nv000991rm+0x1f/0x34 [nvidia]

 [<f8f25c42>] _nv004439rm+0x1e/0x48 [nvidia]

 [<f8e25d53>] _nv002674rm+0x6f/0x84 [nvidia]

 [<f8f20a32>] _nv004536rm+0x32/0xc8 [nvidia]

 [<f8f20a1c>] _nv004536rm+0x1c/0xc8 [nvidia]

 [<f8f1e6ba>] _nv006927rm+0x3e/0x17c [nvidia]

 [<f8f9b4ca>] _nv005201rm+0x8a/0x94 [nvidia]

 [<f9079695>] _nv006859rm+0xd9/0x4f4 [nvidia]

 [<f8e3d594>] rm_set_interrupts+0x14c/0x164 [nvidia]

 [<f8e393f4>] _nv002521rm+0x1ac/0x248 [nvidia]

 [<f8e39180>] _nv001807rm+0x50/0x70 [nvidia]

 [<f8e3d7f2>] rm_isr+0x16/0x1c [nvidia]

 [<f908b8c1>] nv_kern_isr+0x37/0x74 [nvidia]

 [<c0134704>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x6d

 [<c0134797>] __do_IRQ+0x5f/0xc0

 [<c011bf92>] __do_softirq+0x42/0x91

 [<c0104a4c>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x24

 [<c0103006>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

handlers:

[<c02584b1>] (acpi_irq+0x0/0x16)

[<c0299cfd>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x157)

[<c02cf2be>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

Disabling IRQ #9

```

what is up with that.  I still get a similar error about irqpoll.  I have never had to pass the irqpoll option to the kernel before and the only thing that has changed is that I have completely wiped windows off my computer.  To me it looks like a irq conflict, but I really have never had to troubleshoot something like this so I have no clue where to start.

here is what /proc/interrupts

```
p           CPU0

  0:     303752          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       4060          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  9:     199755          XT-PIC  acpi, ide2, uhci_hcd:usb4

 10:       4419          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, eth0

 11:     118847          XT-PIC  libata, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb5, HDA Intel, nvidia

 14:         59          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0

ERR:          0ost
```

Ther is a lot going on with irq 11 but I never looked at this file before b/c I have never had any problem with it. So any of you guru's out there can help me out, would be appreciated.  Basically I want to know a little more about why I have to pass "irqpoll" to prevent sound stuttering and temporary lockups after a sound is played and why dmesg is looking so ugly, I have never had it look like that before.  I would assume it has something to do with sound, video and many other things on one IRQ.

Some additional background:

kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

snd-hda-intel built as modules (not using alsa-driver, followed gentoo doc on ALSA)

nvidia-1.0.8756

I can post any additonal info as needed, not really sure what else to include.  Thanks in advance for the help.

----------

## curtis119

Look at your APIC and MSI settings in your kernel configuration. Try turning them all on first.

Put "lapic" at the end of your kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf to force the APIC to be re-enabled at boot (some BIOS turn them off by default).

Bus Options>Message Signaled Interrupts

Processor type and features>Local APIC support on uniprocessors

 >IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

If that doesn't work then try turning them all off.

----------

## rolyat

Thanks for the help I think what you told me worked.

I must have forgot to check these in the kernel config

Bus Options>Message Signaled Interrupts

Processor type and features>Local APIC support on uniprocessors

>IO-APIC support on uniprocessors 

However, I didn't add "lapic" at the end of the kernel line, but I am not noticing any stutter or temporary lock up and viewing /proc/interrupts shows

```

           CPU0

  0:      28959    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        102    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:         61    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 16:       5402   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb5, nvidia

 18:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb4

 19:       3938   IO-APIC-level  libata, uhci_hcd:usb3

 20:       7221   IO-APIC-level  ide2, HDA Intel

 21:          2   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 22:         84   IO-APIC-level  eth0

NMI:          0

LOC:      28805

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

as you can see there is not everything on one irq as before.  I also was doing some research and saw there is a BIOS update from intel (5/2/2006), but I didn't apply it.  I was under the assumption unless the bios fixes a error you are experiencing you should not flash it.  Is this correct?  Well anywell thanks for the help.  Solved my problem.

----------

